

Women play catch-up at technology startups - j_baker
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/women-play-catch-up-in-hot-technology-start-up-field/2011/09/07/gIQASzbGdK_story.html

======
alexshye
According to articles posted all the time, women are consistently
outperforming men in university acceptance, performance and graduation rates.
With trends like that, it seems that things should be getting better for women
soon.

